# Modern Shetland Tack ....



## Leeana (Jul 6, 2006)

I've been looking into Modern Shetlands for a while now and im curious, where do you get your modern tack at?

I know they show in bridles i believe? I looked all over the net and i cannot find where you can get them or what they are called?

I'm so sorry, i dont know all the fancy names but also what are them things called that i see that goes around there girth and has a crubber type thing under the tail that from the looks of it trains the tail to stay up?

There is a Michigans Rambo 2yr old son who already has placed Congress top 5 and is an Ohio State Fair multiple champion winner that im looking at and were debating on, i'm planning to go and look at him Monday. He has a Modern Pleasure show history, which Modern Pleasure is what i'm really interested in. Would i still need to use all the above tack for showing this class (tail thing and the bridle type halter). From what i've seen, would you need a flagger for Modern Pleasure.

I cant find any sites that sell Modern Shetland tack, i cant figure out where you guys find this stuff at. There isnt a webpage that i havnt looked at. If it sells pony tack, i've been there!

Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## Mercysmom (Jul 7, 2006)

I got Intrepid's mare bridle from www.dsharness.com (Dale Lutke). It is gorgeous - will get a test run today and on Sunday at the Area One show.

He was very helpful answering my questions, too!

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## kaykay (Jul 7, 2006)

ds harness is probably the best place for pony items but i do think star lake tack sells some too. they do not HAVE to show in a bridle. But the hotter ones usually do so that you can have more control.


----------



## Lewella (Jul 13, 2006)

Also any place that makes Saddlebred tack or Hackney tack can generally make you a show bridle for a Modern Shetland.

You don't use a false tail when showing Modern Pleasure - only when showing open Modern. The person who follows behind and motivates the pony - a much harder job than handling - is called a tailer and a good tailer is worth their weight in gold. The whips used by most tailers can be purchased through places like Iowa Carriage.

The Rambo colt you are looking at, if he came from Bowers, likely hasn't been show in a bridle, just a show halter. The only time I ever see Kelsey use a bridle is when she's showing one open Modern like she was Brittney WAH last weekend.




:


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 13, 2006)

I have a Rambo daughter that I just bought from the Bowers. They are SUPER nice people! I bought my mare's show bridle from Dale Lutke and it's not bad for the price. I have seen leather pony bridles that are much nicer but much more expensive.

I have found that showing in the bridles really allows you to work them on the rail with a better head set. But heck, I've only showed her at two shows so what do I know???

These moderns are a blast, I want another one 

Andrea


----------

